# what's the difference pit boss 700S, 700SC, 700FB?



## 357mag (Mar 1, 2019)

Does anyone know? There are some significant price differences.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 2, 2019)

700FB...Basic cart, no swivel casters, no side shelf, exposed Grease pail.
 700S...4 swivel caster cart with Open bottom shelf, side shelf, enclosed removable Grease trays.
700SC...Same as 700S but Enclosed Cart.

See website for more details...JJ


----------

